# Game #80: Houston Rockets (41-38) @ Phoenix Suns (51-28) - 4/11



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ 
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 91-96 vs Oklahoma City Thunder *












*Phoenix Suns (51-28) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 














* Houston Rockets (41-38)

Starters: 





































PG Aaron Brooks | SG Kevin Martin | SF Trevor Ariza | PF Luis Scola | C Chuck Hayes 
* 





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....EATTHEMALIVE!*
​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Both teams are lighting it up from outside. Brooks is 4/4 from there.



19-18, Rockets with 5:43 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Brooks is 4/6 from 3 for them. 7-11 as a team in that qrter from 3 and aren;t up very much. Not worried. 

36-33, Rockets at the end of 1.


Amare 11 pts (5-8), 5 rebs. He can have anything he wants inside.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic providing a big spark off the bench. Amundson with some D as well. Bench is hustling.


45-44, Suns 7:05 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare just destroyed Hill. Drove into him, bumped into his chest and jammed on him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOOOU was huge this qrter. 8 pts, 3 rebs in 12 mins. Frye and Collins have been awful.


62-57, Suns at the half


Amare 17 pts (6-11), 7 rebs, 2 blks


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That was sick. Nash drive and no look pass behind him to Amare for and1.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

That Collins breakaway steal and dunk was hilarious.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have a chance to blow this one open. 

Amare 26 pts (10-17) 9 rebs.


79-67, Suns with 5:39 left in 3rd.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, and now they replayed it and made fun of it ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> That Collins breakaway steal and dunk was hilarious.


That was great lol yeah. Thought I commented here about it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. Rockets on a 9-2 run.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

So yeah... So much for blowing it open. They just closed within five, lol. 76-81.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Scola's raped us inside. Need to get Lou in there. I'm not worried.


87-85, Suns at end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

95-93, Rockets with 5:42 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

**** YEAH. Amare with the save.

Hill to Amare with huge jam. He's possesed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3.

Frye for 3. FINALLY FRYE IS USEFUL.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with big 3.

Then rebound Amare. Nash to Frye for 3 again. Dagger.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 116, Rockets 106*

Amare 35 pts (14-25), 13 rebs, 3 blks

Nash 23 pts (8-12), 11 assists


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Talk about a 3-point bombardment at the end, lol.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Amare is a beast and Nash is a pimp. In that order.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Amare is a beast and Nash is a pimp. In that order.


Amare plays with fire and Nash is just ice cold!


----------

